# Other > Off Topic >  Valentine's Challenge

## Neringa

Hi guys, 

CGTrader has launched the Valentine's Day 3D Printing Challenge: http://www.cgtrader.com/challenges/v...ting-challenge
Do you have any models to upload on this specific topic? Or maybe planning to design something outstanding?  :Wink:

----------


## Matthew

The simpliest thing to design for the Valentine's Day is a small heart, isn't it?

----------


## lucyjohn987

For all love birds...

----------

